# Wild Populations of Exotic Reptiles



## fjsmith (Nov 27, 2013)

I have read reports of wild populations of red eared sliders and other exotic reptiles mainly in NSW, but has anybody here actually encountered one? Whether it be in there backyard or anywhere else?


----------



## dragondragon (Nov 27, 2013)

I have heard of corn snakes in north parramatta but i havent seen this for myself. If there is a wild population would that mean you could keep them on a licence because you can keep asian house geckos. I might be wrong but i think i have seen them on the species list for nsw.


----------



## NickGeee (Nov 27, 2013)

I have seen red eared sliders before, saw one basking next to a wild ewd quite a while ago when I was on holiday before


----------



## fjsmith (Nov 27, 2013)

dragondragon said:


> I have heard of corn snakes in north parramatta but i havent seen this for myself. If there is a wild population would that mean you could keep them on a licence because you can keep asian house geckos. I might be wrong but i think i have seen them on the species list for nsw.


 I wouldnt know about nsw as im in vic but I highly doubt it


----------



## adderboy (Nov 27, 2013)

And there's always the flowerpot snake (R. braminus)... Found in a few areas in Aust. One of the most widespread terrestrial reptiles in the world. And introduced.


----------



## junglepython2 (Nov 27, 2013)

Corn's are semi-regularly posted on this forum for Id's from people who have found them wild in suburbia, whether they are escapee's or from self-populating populations I am not sure but presume the later.


----------



## fjsmith (Nov 27, 2013)

junglepython2 said:


> Corn's are semi-regularly posted on this forum for Id's from people who have found them wild in suburbia, whether they are escapee's or from self-populating populations I am not sure but presume the later.


Yes i have seen a few of those too, once a lady's dog killed a snake and she wanted an id, turned out to be a corn


----------



## RedFox (Nov 27, 2013)

I'd you follow, Sssnakeman on here, today he posted a picture of a corn snake in st Kilda on hos fb page. While this wasn't from a wild population for obvious reason they aren't all that uncommon. Every once in a while they are seen on the mornington peninsula. 

A few months ago now a member on here posted a picture of a python that had been runover. The python was a boa. There are also quite a few pictures of corns posted on NSW fb pages that people put up to be id'ed.


----------



## ReptiBeck (Nov 27, 2013)

My mate said that someone he knows who is 'a scientist'  informed him of a wild population of boas, ball pythons and burmese pythons in a wetland near my place....yeeeaaaaah definitely -_-


----------



## GeckoJosh (Nov 28, 2013)

ReptiBeck said:


> My mate said that someone he knows who is 'a scientist'  informed him of a wild population of boas, ball pythons and burmese pythons in a wetland near my place....yeeeaaaaah definitely -_-



I also have a mate who knows a scientist that recently interviewed Elvis


----------



## bdav70 (Nov 28, 2013)

adderboy said:


> And there's always the flowerpot snake (R. braminus)... Found in a few areas in Aust. One of the most widespread terrestrial reptiles in the world. And introduced.


I think somebody even posted a picture of one a few weeks ago on this forum for an ID


----------



## sphag (Jan 6, 2014)

i was told that a guy saw something on the road slamed on the brakes and there was a massive chomelean crossing the road.. possible escape?


----------



## Newhere (Jan 6, 2014)

We have those asian house geckos here they are a pain in the backside they poo all over my outdoor table and chairs the filthy little things.


----------



## solar 17 (Jan 6, 2014)

There was several Red Ears removed from a lake/pond here on the Northside of Bris. a couple of years ago with plenty of pics making our local paper ... solar 17 ... b4 anybody asks it was at Sandgate...


----------



## Snowman (Jan 6, 2014)

A vet not far from me fixed this animal and released it after a car hit it. 
Put it up in Facebook and told everyone to drive carefully. Nice one hey


----------



## Senator358 (Jan 6, 2014)

There was a population of RES at centenary lakes in Sydney a few years ago but I think they removed them all.


----------

